# mjscott..1000 posting party



## te gato

*Hey MJ !!!!   *
*Way to go on your 1000 posting..*
*keep it up!! I do so enjoy our bantering..  *

*tg*


----------



## DDT

*CONGRATS!!!​*
DDT


----------



## Artrella

*Felicidades Amig@!!!! Siempre tan buen@ con todos y conmigo!!! Gracias MJ!!!     Para vos *


----------



## VenusEnvy

MJ: Congrats! You've made it! 

I'll bring the food !


----------



## araceli

¡FELICITACIONES!


----------



## funnydeal

*¡¡¡ Felicidades mjscott !!!*​


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡¡ MIL FELICIDADES, MJSCOTT!!!*


----------



## ILT

¡Llegaste a mil, y por eso es que mil felicidades te vamos a desear hoy!

ILT


----------



## Agnès E.

To celebrate your first 1000 posts, we girls of the forum have prepared a little surprise for you...



CLICK HERE!!​


----------



## Whodunit

_MJ Scott, do you still search a partner?_

Haha.​


----------



## lsp

"The intelligent man is one who has 
successfully fulfilled many accomplishments, 
and is yet willing to learn more." 
_(Ed Parker)_
CONGRATULATIONS!​


----------



## cuchuflete

*Congratulations MJ !!


* Thanks for the wisdom you bring to us.

cuchu​


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Ma'am MJ.


----------



## lauranazario

*A thousand well-deserved congratulations, MJ!*

Saludos... and my appreciation,
LN


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Congratulations to MJScott, the official WordReference Poetress!!!!

Here's she


----------



## timpeac

I see you've got the millennium bug too! Congratulations!


----------



## Like an Angel

I'm way too late... I hope you are still celebrating it  ...Congratulations mjscott!!!

PD: I couldn't use colours in my post, you spent all of them congratulating me


----------



## Outsider

I hadn't seen this post yet, either.

_Muitos parabéns!_


----------



## belén

¡¡¡¡¡Muchas felicidadeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees!!!!!


----------



## la grive solitaire

CONGRATULATIONS, MJ!  ​ 
I'm still chuckling over Ode to the Spell Check
 ("This was bee four the thyme eye was hear!")​


----------



## mjscott

Party on, my fellow word-lovers of all languages!
 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=264567#post264567
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=252065#post252065
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=250035#post250035
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=236825#post236825
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=236792#post236792
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=231438#post231438
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=171670#post171670


These are all links to the last poems I wrote (this place causes inspiration--though the first stanza of the Winstons one doesn't count). Unfortunately, the Ode to Jacinta and poem about single women is gone. It wasn't known, until I looked these up that WordReference _only keeps your last 500 posts!_ How dare Mike delete after 500 without telling us! Consider it fair warning, forer@s!

PS Thanks again for thinking of me.


----------



## lsp

mjscott said:
			
		

> ... Unfortunately, the Ode to Jacinta and poem about single women is gone. It wasn't known, until I looked these up that WordReference _only keeps your last 500 posts!_ How dare Mike delete after 500 without telling us! Consider it fair warning, forer@s!


Not deleted, just not listed. Still searchable from the beginning of time. Look here!!


----------



## mjscott

Whoa dang, ISP! Thanks!--and here's the one about the old maid!

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=13320&page=2&pp=10&highlight=maid

....now if I can remember where I parked my car in the parking lot....

PARTY ON!​


----------



## sergio11

Even though I am late, I want to congratulate our Bard-in-Residence for her 1000 postings.  

I love your poetry!  

Reading your postings is a treat every time.

Congratulations MJ!

​


----------



## Philippa

*1000 CONGRATULATIONS!!​ * 

Hope you're enjoying the party!! Well done and thanks again for your super interesting Spanglish theories.
And greetings to a fellow teacher!! 
Abrazos
Philippa


----------



## Phryne

*
!!!!CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!*​


----------



## jacinta

MJS;  from one west coaster to another:  Happy to have you around!


----------

